# Clearing brush?



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

We just bought 30 acres with a small 1room cabin in missouri. The area around the cabin is clear but we want to clear out the brush and bushes farther back about a 3/4 of an acre in size. The growth is too thick for just a lawn mower and we are not living there full time so I can't keep any animals on site. I've looked at brush mowers like DR...but not sure if it would be worth the costs. Any recommendations or suggestions for the best way to clear the land? Any inputs would be appreciated.....thanks


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

Hire someone to brushhog it. I got a guy to do my 3 acres and he charged me $150. After that it is much more manageable, I now use a riding mower to keep it short, goats coming soon.


----------



## vpapai (Nov 18, 2010)

It depends on what you mean as "brush". If the largest objects you want cleared are 3" or less, bush hogging it will be fine. If you have larger, you can leave them. If you have a lot of bigger brush, you may need a dozer. Also depends on how many acres you need to have cleared, if you want it leveled, or if you are ok with leaving the larger brush and bush hogging the rest.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I use a Stihl brush trimmer with a tri-blade on it to clear out areas I can't get the bush hog in... It makes short work of it.. but they aren't cheap.. however, if you use it for 20 years, you'll get your money's worth..


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I would get a local guy like aforementioned to go in and clear it with a bush hog mower, if some items are too big you might have to saw them off, but cut them off at ground level so the bush hog wont be hitting them and breaking shear pins...


----------

